# Lacy Nipped my butt!



## Lacy Licksalot (Nov 13, 2007)

Hi everyone, I have not been on for a while... things have been a nightmare around here. I thought I had the problem I was having with Lacy jumping up on people and nipping at their hands solved and now she has started something new. She has gotten a lot taller since I posted her picture last and she now will walk up behind people and goose them right square in the butt with her nose. The first time I saw her doing this it was to my daughter in law. I thought she was just being playful at the time but now she does it to everyone all the time. If I get up off the couch here she comes. She will even go to the extent of laying on the floor behind my 2 1/2 year old granddaughter and taking her nose and launching her. I have tried telling her NO over and over and finally even went so far as to give her a thump on her nose. Yesterday after I took my bath I came out of the bathroom and she came up behind me and nipped me right on the rear, that was the first time that I know of that she has used her teeth... I have done the same things in training with her that I did with Dixie and I never had any of these issues with Dixie when she was a puppy... I feel like I am doing something wrong or else I have the most hard headed pedigree there is. She does this to men as well as women and she just turned 6 months old yesterday. HELP!!!


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

I don't really know what to tell you. Charlie did this for a while too right around that age. I just kept correcting him and he eventually grew out of it. When I look back at the things he did at that age to now, I would think I had a different dog. My hubby came in the house once after taking him out to pee with half of his jeans ripped off.....lol

Hopefully someone can give you some better advice than I just did....


----------



## mdoats (Jun 7, 2007)

Rookie went through this stage very briefly as well. I have two ripped pairs of pants to prove it. It was never aggressive, he was always just trying to get me to play. When I turned around and tried to physically get him to settle down, I'm sure he saw it as play wrestling. I have to admit it made me angry. I crated him when he was like this. Not to punish him, but because I needed a little time to chill out! Luckily, the stage didn't last long.

Try carrying around a small spray bottle with bitter apple in it. If he jumps up, give him a quick spray.


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

mdoats said:


> Rookie went through this stage very briefly as well. I have two ripped pairs of pants to prove it. It was never aggressive, he was always just trying to get me to play. When I turned around and tried to physically get him to settle down, I'm sure he saw it as play wrestling. I have to admit it made me angry. I crated him when he was like this. Not to punish him, but because I needed a little time to chill out! Luckily, the stage didn't last long.
> 
> Try carrying around a small spray bottle with bitter apple in it. If he jumps up, give him a quick spray.


Wouldn't that sting their eyes if it got in?


----------



## mdoats (Jun 7, 2007)

Charlie06 said:


> Wouldn't that sting their eyes if it got in?


Hmm... well, it has never seemed to bother Rookie's eyes. I don't spray it directly in his face, more like the air in front of him. And I use half water, half bitter apple. The truth is though, that after using the spray bottle a couple of times, I haven't had to spray him at all. I just show him the bottle and he stops immediately.


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

mdoats said:


> Hmm... well, it has never seemed to bother Rookie's eyes. I don't spray it directly in his face, more like the air in front of him. And I use half water, half bitter apple. The truth is though, that after using the spray bottle a couple of times, I haven't had to spray him at all. I just show him the bottle and he stops immediately.


I used the bitter apple spray when Charlie was a chewer. He would lick it off, then start chewing again.... I got the generic stuff, maybe that tasted better....lol


----------



## Kzwicker (Aug 14, 2007)

Murphy has put holes in a few pairs of my pants as well. The bottoms of some, and one hole in bum of another pair. He has a habbit of getting in a certin play mode, and is biting (probably mouthing, but it hurts me) and when I turn to walk away, he will reach up and goose me and nip at my butt. I am not a big fan of this, so I have the spray bottle (just water) handy, and when I turn around I go right for the spray bottle and he backs off. Hopefully eventually he will not do that at all. Im sure it is just a puppy thing. I am sure they grow out of it some time. Another thing that I do when they get a little to agressive, is pin him down and hold him there untill he calms down. Let her know that you are the boss and the goosing is not ok. Those are my thoughts..


----------



## Kzwicker (Aug 14, 2007)

Charlie06 said:


> I used the bitter apple spray when Charlie was a chewer. He would lick it off, then start chewing again.... I got the generic stuff, maybe that tasted better....lol


I would love to meet Charlie someday.. He sounds like a very cool dog


----------



## Charlie06 (Feb 10, 2007)

Kzwicker said:


> I would love to meet Charlie someday.. He sounds like a very cool dog


That would be so cool. Our goldens are great at making us smile , aren't they...


----------



## Ardeagold (Feb 26, 2007)

I use a bottle of 50/50 water and vinegar. Works well. And yeah, it probably stings when it gets in their eyes. That's why it works.

Good thing you don't own Newfs. The butt nipping is a normal behavior for them! :lol:

Or butt nudging! hahahahaha!


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Charlie06 said:


> That would be so cool. Our goldens are great at making us smile , aren't they...


Exactly my theory. I get such a kick out of them and keep in mind that the rotten behavior lasts for such a short time considering the joy that they give us overall. If I were to use a squirt bottle, which I really don't like to do often, I use just plain water. I would never want to cause my dogs discomfort by spraying bitter apple or vinegar in their face.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Really can't help but I would use just plain water, no vinegar or bitter apple spray







 


 It's a Girl, *Cheyenne Opal
*


----------

